# Golden Hype



## bugbear (15 Aug 2012)

For reasons we won't go into, I fell across this:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/88786343/go ... for-design







It's a golden-proportional-caliper.

And yet these can be made very simply (obviously?)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/37578243/fi ... fts-golden






My presumption is that the first guy is trying to pretend there's something REALLY complicated and special about his "version" of the Golden Ratio. (*)

BugBear

(*) which is, in fact, obviously the same as everybody else's Golden Ratio.


----------



## AndyT (15 Aug 2012)

I agree that there is a special sort of irony at work there - a tool offered to help people appreciate fine design has a spurious extra part serving no purpose except to make it look more complicated!


----------



## milkman (16 Aug 2012)

Could you also use a dividing stick with a couple of different division sets on it? 

er like this:




Screen shot 2012-08-16 at 09.54.04 by markuspalarkus, on Flickr

I keep meaning to try this, I also keep meaning to have a more productive and rich life so go figure : )

Mark

edit: first pic was too big, sorry


----------

